

Dropcam and Nest Combining accounts – no opt-out - altercation
https://nest.com/support/article/Why-do-I-need-to-create-a-Nest-Account-to-log-into-my-Dropcam-Account-and-how-do-I-create-one

======
altercation
Why it's an issue ?

I happened to use the same email address to create both accounts, but the
users of each account are actually different (dropcam at the office, nest at
home) - and I have zero desire for either sets of users to have access to the
other.

Will likely have to change the account on one or the other. First world
problems I know - but still something about this doesn't sit right with my
entitled ass.

Email from them:

Please create a Nest Account

Hi,

Now that Dropcam is part of the Nest family, we’re excited to add new features
and improvements that will keep making your camera better. To take advantage
of these upcoming features, we need you to create a Nest Account. It’ll only
take a minute. And once it’s done, you can access both Dropcam and Nest using
the same login info.

Create your Nest Account now >

Questions? We now have 24/7 customer support for all your Dropcam and Nest
products. You can also check out our support article to learn more.

If you don’t create an account within 30 days, we will automatically create
one for you and you will be asked to update your password the next time you
sign in.

The Dropcam + Nest team

